# Prise en main ipad à distance



## Didier80 (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour!

L'ipad est fantastique pour les personnes âgées et c'est le cas de ma mère (86 ans). Malheureusement, lorsqu'elle rencontre une difficulté ou si elle réalise une fausse manip, je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'intervenir à distance, comme il est possible de le faire avec un mac ou pc, par exemple.

Quelqu'un connaît t-il un moyen de prendre la main à distance sur un ipad 3?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour 

J'utilise Teamviewer pour prendre la main sur mon pc. L'opération doit être possible dans ton cas.


----------



## Didier80 (3 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour ce tuyau mais en faits, il est possible de contrôler un ordo depuis un ipad avec Teamviewer mais il ne semble pas possible de contrôler un ipad depuis un ordi ou alors j'ai pas bien compris la notice


----------



## lineakd (3 Septembre 2012)

@didier80, il me semble que sans jailbreak, point de salut... :rose:


----------

